# Decodificador TDA dañado - Se requiere diagrama o Manual de servicio



## mcrven (Abr 19, 2021)

Colegas varios, se les saluda...

Tengo un Decodificador TDA NOVA-ISDBT-T7102 con fallas de arranque y, cuando logra arrancar muestra falla de video.
Por demás y, aún arrancado... ningún botón funciona, ni control remoto, no muestra logo inicial.

Hago una consulta especial a los colegas de Argentina, debido a que ese deco es de producción argentina. La empresa fabricante es NovaTeck pero, no suministran ningún dato, ni relacionado con el deco, ni relacionado con los televisores de esa marca que han llegado a Venezuela.

Si alguien tuviese en su poder datos o diagramas que puedan conducir a una revisión adecuada, o a la recuperación del equipo y los pueda suministrar... se le agradecería enormemente la colaboración...

Saludos...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 19, 2021)

Podría ser que esté muy baja la fuente . . .


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 19, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Podría ser que esté muy baja la fuente . . .


!O algun capacitor electrolictico de la fuente desvalorizado tanbien podrias causar una tensión mas baja ( y rica en ripple de alta frequenzia)!


----------



## mcrven (Abr 19, 2021)

Bien... Daniel y DosMetros...
Las comprobaciones que sugieren fueron realizadas y no acusaron resultados.
El deco solo fue conectado, en algún momento, en función de probar la recepción y funcionamiento o no de otro igual. Luego quedó guardado en su caja, desconectado y sin uso. Al tiempo se conectó y no funcionó más.
Solo me falta probar con osciloscopio y comparar con otro de los que tengo funcionando, pero es andar a ciegas en un tunel.
He localizado y determinado funciones de diversos integrados, voltajes, etc. Lleva memoria Flash y RAM, un procesador desconocido, pues trae el disipador pegado con epoxi, parece... y no lo he querido retirar para ver la etiqueta.
El alimentador de entrada ha sido comprobado a satisfacción, ya que tengo varios de ellos, tanto de los que vinieron con los decos, como de otras marcas, son de 12V @ 1A.
De repararlo, solo será por capricho. No me agrada tirar cosas y menos como este caso, que el aparato es NUEVO.

Hasta he pensado que puede ser el firmware pero, sin que funcione el frontend, no es posible verificarlo y mucho menos reponerlo y sin datos, menos que menos...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 19, 2021)

mcrven dijo:


> Bien... Daniel y DosMetros...
> Las comprobaciones que sugieren fueron realizadas y no acusaron resultados.
> El deco solo fue conectado, en algún momento, en función de probar la recepción y funcionamiento o no de otro igual. Luego quedó guardado en su caja, desconectado y sin uso. Al tiempo se conectó y no funcionó más.
> Solo me falta probar con osciloscopio y comparar con otro de los que tengo funcionando, pero es andar a ciegas en un tunel.
> ...


Bueno en ese caso quizaz sea alguna solda fria en algun SMD , habrias que chequear detenidamente toda la placa madre...............
Seguramente hay algun conbersor DC/DC que baje la tensión de entrada de 12 Voltios  para 5 Voltios , o 3,3 Voltios , serias una buena onda rechequear ese paso tanbien.
!Suerte!


----------



## nomarj (Sep 2, 2021)

Yo tengo uno que solo la pantalla aparece BOOT y da la imagen en la TV de TDA Venezuela y no pasa de allí, necesito el firmware de ese TDA NOVA-ISDBT-T7102 a ver si lo agarra!
Si alguien tiene el link ya que el CNTI quito la pagina donde se bajaban los firmwares.


----------



## hellfire4 (Mar 11, 2022)

Buenas, ¿alguien logro remediarlo?





El de casa arranco con esa imagen, produciendo el efecto en todas sus entradas, llegando pensar que era problema del tv. Incluso con en la entrada del reproductor de blu y el de dvd aparecia ese efecto de puntitos de colores intermitentes.

Encendi el tv, seguía igual, desenchufe el aparato TDA y desaparecio el efecto, lo volví a enchufar, pego un chispazo el alimentador de 12V (nunca antes habia pasado eso al conectarlo estando apagado) haciendo saltar la termica y chau, no volvio a encender. Uff, el cambio de disyuntor también contribuyo, sino, todo el lugar se habría quedado sin luz.

Saque la tapa para ver si tenia un capacitor hinchado o reventado, pero no vi nada de nada.

Como hi se hubiese quemado, aunque la placa sigue sana.

Más que nada una idea que habrá pasado, para enviarlo a reparar.

Se agradece de antemano 

Aunque la verdad, suspire un tanto aliviado, temía que el problema fuese el TV

Tal vez solo revento solo el alimentador, pero que estaba andando mal algo sin duda


----------



## mcrven (Mar 11, 2022)

Conectalo a una fuente de PC, o a una fiente de 12V. Muy común es que se haya dañado el alimentador.


----------



## hellfire4 (Mar 11, 2022)

mcrven dijo:


> Conectalo a una fuente de PC, o a una fiente de 12V. Muy común es que se haya dañado el alimentador.


Pinta, si que se daño, aunque pregunto, dada mi ignorancia, fuente tengo, de hecho una que pude recuperar tras cambiarle el capacitor, ¿Como podría hacer para conectar el deco TDA?
Dado su tipo de conector.

¿Corto el conector del alimentador cosa que queden unos cables conectados a algún conector de la fuente?
Como no sé y no quiero hacer experiementos que me suenan raro, consulto.


----------



## mcrven (Mar 11, 2022)

Solo debes desoldar el cable desde el alimentador y conectarlo a la fuente.
Si no lo quieres desoldar pues... cortalo cerca del alimentador. luego lo puedes empalmar con un poco de cinta autofundente, de la que es para alta tensión. Pasa muy poca corriente por ese cable.

OJO: Cuída la polaridad, el centro debe ir al positivo, el exterior al negativo.


----------



## hellfire4 (Mar 11, 2022)

mcrven dijo:


> Solo debes desoldar el cable desde el alimentador y conectarlo a la fuente.
> Si no lo quieres desoldar pues... cortalo cerca del alimentador. luego lo puedes empalmar con un poco de cinta autofundente, de la que es para alta tensión. Pasa muy poca corriente por ese cable.
> 
> OJO: Cuída la polaridad, el centro debe ir al positivo, el exterior al negativo.


Um, barbaro, gracias , me tiro más a la opción de cortar el conector para usarlo y conectar, a ver, si entiendo, el amarillo es el de +12v, ese es el positivo para darle energía y el negativo uno de los dos negros ¿Así iria la cosa?
Y el rojo no se usaría


----------



## mcrven (Mar 11, 2022)

Oye Hell... pareces novato... solo amarillo (12V) y negro (GND). Los cables rojos son +5V, no se conectan, en este caso.
Recuerda encender la fuente para la prueba: Cable verde directo a  negro (GND).


----------



## hellfire4 (Mar 11, 2022)

mcrven dijo:


> Oye Hell... pareces novato... solo amarillo (12V) y negro (GND). Los cables rojos son +5V, no se conectan, en este caso.
> Recuerda encender la fuente para la prueba: Cable verde directo a  negro (GND).


No lo parezco, lo soy,  aunque algo más avanzado, pero lejos de veterano aún

Si, lo del puenteo me lo conozco, uso un clip doblado que me resulta lo más comodo y se mantiene mas firme que un cable, de hecho uso una para darle energía a antiguos rígidos con un Ide/sata a usb.
Estamos, se agradece toda la guía 

Supuse que era el amarillo por los valores del alimentador justamente, pero dado que no lo había hecho antes, ante la duda...


----------



## mcrven (Mar 11, 2022)

Dale pues... a ver si es la solución. Y no te pongas a querer reparar el alimentador, cuestan muy poco y... no se encuentran partes de remplazo...


----------



## hellfire4 (Mar 11, 2022)

mcrven dijo:


> Dale pues... a ver si es la solución. Y no te pongas a querer reparar el alimentador, cuestan muy poco y... no se encuentran partes de remplazo...


Al menos ver si enciende, me comentan que el problema de la imagen ha de ser capacitores, aunque a simple vista no vi ninguno malo, salvo que el alimentador era el problema que causaba ese lio.


----------



## hellfire4 (Mar 11, 2022)

mcrven dijo:


> Dale pues... a ver si es la solución. Y no te pongas a querer reparar el alimentador, cuestan muy poco y... no se encuentran partes de remplazo...


Efectivamente, ese fue el problema de todo, de la misma imagen problemática también, con los puntitos, señal que estaba en las últimas.
Bueno, tras cortar el conector del alimentador que tiene dos cables (aunque el cable con el signo - a lo largo no era el negátivo pese al simbolo y cuando lo probe, pues la fuente no arrancaba, lo conecte a ese en el amarillo y el otro en el negro y arranco el deco, luego lo probe en el TV y se ve sin la imagen sin puntitos)
La verdad, se agradece bastante la asesoría 


mcrven dijo:


> Dale pues... a ver si es la solución. Y no te pongas a querer reparar el alimentador, cuestan muy poco y... no se encuentran partes de remplazo...


Salvo que tengas varios y los canibalices, se me ocurre, pero no es mi caso XD


----------



## mcrven (Mar 11, 2022)

Todos esos componentes se pueden sustituir, a excepción del IC y el Transformador. El IC no lo venden en ninguna tienda, me refiero a las de mi localidad, claro está.
El costo de un alimentador de esos es ridículo ( unos 5 US$, a lo sumo ). Por otro lado, no es nada específico; la única limitante sería el conector y la polaridad. Cualquier artefacto de 12V @ < 1A, sirve...
Enhorabuena pués... a disfrutar de tu TDA.


----------



## hellfire4 (Abr 8, 2022)

Bueno, hoy tras patear la ciudad tratando de resolver una cuestión, termine resolviendo otra de casualidad, de manera que no fue tiempo perdido pese a no haber logrado lo que había salido

Bien, antes anduve buscando las fuentes/cargadores sin suerte . Y de casualidad un tipo me dio el remedio, ya que me comento que muchas veces los compraba para alimentar routers, y como hete aquí que tengo un router Cisco inutilizado y un Arnet que fue dada de baja, se me ocurrió ir a buscar sus fuentes para el chibimbolo del TDA.

El de un router de Arnet


Y el del Cisco, que figura como linlsys (curioso), mucho mas grande de tamaño






Este es el del TDA, que revento haciendo saltar la termica, ya cumplio su ciclo de vida, calculo que los otros dos serviran de reemplazo


----------



## mcrven (Abr 8, 2022)

Cualquiera de los dos valen para el TDA. Luego revisas el dañado, como para saber si se repara o se pasa a reciclaje...

Suerte con eso...


----------



## hellfire4 (Abr 8, 2022)

mcrven dijo:


> Cualquiera de los dos valen para el TDA. Luego revisas el dañado, como para saber si se repara o se pasa a reciclaje...
> 
> Suerte con eso...


Sip, acabo de poner el de linksys, anda al pelo.
El canal que surgió fue la Nación, justo con ese duo, lo primero que salió Xd




mcrven dijo:


> Dale pues... a ver si es la solución. Y no te pongas a querer reparar el alimentador, cuestan muy poco y... no se encuentran partes de remplazo...


Lamentablemente, no sabría como repararlo, habías comentado que mucho no valía la pena 
Aunque para reciclaje, calculo que sí, que puede ser.

El de linsys es un masacote ¿sera más resistente que el otro?
A ver, el del router de Arnet pinta de ordinario, como el que antes tenía el aparato que incluia en su caja.

El de la izquierda es el que sono, el del medio y más chiquito el de Arnet, el linksys es del doble de tamaño que el de la derecha.
El de Arnet también funciona en condiciones, aunque me hace pensar que el masacote de linksys puede ser más confiable.



Al menos le saque partido a uno de ellos, además de ahorrarme en uno nuevo y de seguir pateando más la ciudad para ubicarlo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 8, 2022)

Usá el del Linksys por que tiene una corriente maxima "parecida" al original (al menos es lo que dice la etiqueta). El de Arnet es bastaaaante mas chico...


----------



## hellfire4 (Abr 8, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Usá el del Linksys por que tiene una corriente maxima "parecida" al original (al menos es lo que dice la etiqueta). El de Arnet es bastaaaante mas chico...


Sospeche que era el más adecuado, el de Linksys es un veterano que sigue andando bien, ya que el router no (es antiguo y quedo trabado para siempre, por mucho intento de reseteo que se ha tratado), pero la fuente nunca fallo. El de Arnet pinta que puede llegar a durar más o menos lo que duro el que antes tenía.
De hecho el de Linksys es el que quedo instalado, y el otro encajonado, desde el inicio.


----------



## fabioosorio (Abr 8, 2022)

Qué grande el foro!!!! Mirá vos, así se arregla la fuente? Buenoooo, sale a las pistas un TDA que está arumbadoooo. Vos vieras lo qué costó cnseguir el coso de 6 patas que un buén día explotó y encontré el padacito que tenía una parte del código, lo tuve que mandar a buscar a Bs. As. porque acá no había, igual no arrancó, hay algo más.


----------



## hellfire4 (Abr 9, 2022)

fabioosorio dijo:


> Qué grande el foro!!!! Mirá vos, así se arregla la fuente? Buenoooo, sale a las pistas un TDA que está arumbadoooo. Vos vieras lo qué costó cnseguir el coso de 6 patas que un buén día explotó y encontré el padacito que tenía una parte del código, lo tuve que mandar a buscar a Bs. As. porque acá no había, igual no arrancó, hay algo más.


Es el tema con determinados componentes, que los requerimos para hacer un determinado arreglo y en la ciudad que vivimos es una odisea conseguirlos. Y bueno, para mi fortuna, el reemplazo de la fuente se dió de esa forma y por una casualidad, siendo nuevo aprendizaje e ingenio, justo cuando no conseguia la necesaria en mi ciudad .


----------



## mcrven (Abr 9, 2022)

La fuente del Linksys es grande, pues lleva dentro un transformador laminado y no es Switching (SMPS), sino lineal.

Pasa que ustedes se mandan a buscar un alimentador "Específico" de la marca del aparato y esas cosas no tienen Nada de Específico. Tampoco tienen que ver con la marca del aparato que lo traen (Linksys incluido). El fabricante ubica un proveedor que se lo venda, siguiendo las especificaciones necesarias y... voilá... ese va perfecto para su producto.

Luego, se daña el alimentador del TDA de hellfire4 y este se va, pateando las calles de BsAS, Rosario, Rio Negro y demás, tratando de conseguir esa EXQUISITEZ...

Lo bueno, después de todo, es que ya tiene su aparato funcionando y puede disfrutar de su TV.

OJO... No todos los problemas tienen la misma solución y, en esos Decos de juguete, estando dañado el mismo Deco... casi nunca hay solución.


----------



## hellfire4 (Abr 10, 2022)

Pregunto por si acaso, cosa de resolver otra cuestión del TDA
¿el firmware del TDA 742 no lo tendrán?

Trate de actualizarlo via IP recién conectado directamente a internet, ya que por aire no hace nada, y lo mismo no comienza nunca, 0% se queda. Más que nada para tratar de resolver el antiguo problema de antes, que por mucho reseteo, sigue igual

Búsqueda de solución a decodificador TDA 742

Esa barra superior intermitente, que lo único que se me ocurre es actualizarlo para que no lo haga más.



Las páginas del mismo estan todas caidas, lamentablemente.


----------



## fabioosorio (May 31, 2022)

Buenas noches señores.

Siguiendo lo de fuente dañada, ahora me toca a mí.

Es un decodificador TDA Marca Coradir CDR 1000D.

Tenía un falso contacto en el cable de alimentación que se solucionaba moviéndole un poquito hasta tener tiempo de cambiar el cable, pero la fuente dejó de entregar 12V antes de cambiarlo.

-Levanté todos los diodos y están bien.
-Levanté el NTC100-9 y marca unos 10 Ohms.
-El fusible tiene continuidad.
-El capacitor de 450V 22uf descarga varias veces su energía en el dedo.
-Las pistas del capacitor nombrado que están levantadas producto de un cambio del mismo hace unos años tienen continuidad.

La consulta es, a partir de dónde comienzo a medir voltajes y en qué componentes?
 
Los componentes con signo de pregunta en el dibujo del circuito, ignoro su valor como también la función del NTC y valor normal en caso que sea una resistencia y el tubito entre dos capacitores, el diodo 3100 y el AZ431 es una bobina según entiendo, es así?

Adjunto un par de datasheet, no se si tendrán alguna utilidad.


----------



## moonwalker (May 31, 2022)

Si la fuente ya no entrega el voltaje de 12V en la salida es porque tal vez haya muerto el integrado  Oscilador Switch TNY y por ende no hay oscilación en la fuente. Establece continuidad entre el pin 4 (drain) y cualquiera de los pines del 5 al 8 (source) y si hay baja resistencia entonces está en corto y hay que reemplazarlo. En caso tal que este integrado esté bien, debes verificar componentes en torno a este Oscilador. Sería bueno que descartaras también el optocoplador que también suele fallar en estas fuentes.


----------



## mcrven (May 31, 2022)

fabioosorio dijo:


> -Levanté todos los diodos y están bien.
> -Levanté el NTC100-9 y marca unos 10 Ohms.
> -El fusible tiene continuidad.
> -El capacitor de 450V 22uf descarga varias veces su energía en el dedo.
> ...



En las hojas de datos que has subido están varias respuestas a tus preguntas. El NTC es una resistencia que varía su valor con la corriente, funciona unicamente al introducir la ficha en a línea y se usa para amortiguar la carga inicial de los capacitores de 6,8  µF y 22 µF del lado caliente de la fuente.
El diodo 3100 es el rectificador de la tensión de salida (12V).

Te sugiero que te compres un alimentador nuevo. Su costo no es mayor que unos US$10.
Parece ser que se ha dañado el IC y, si lo consigues para cambiarlo, va costar casi tanto como el alimentador completo.

Ahora que, si quieres jugar un rato, adelante pués... pero noto por tus preguntas que no estás muy enterado del lío en que te vas a meter y... CUIDADO que hay tensiones muy altas involucradas...


moonwalker dijo:


> Si la fuente ya no entrega el voltaje de 12V en la salida es porque tal vez haya muerto el integrado  Oscilador Switch TNY y por ende no hay oscilación en la fuente. Establece continuidad entre el pin 4 (drain) y cualquiera de los pines del 5 al 8 (source) y si hay baja resistencia entonces está en corto y hay que reemplazarlo. En caso tal que este integrado esté bien, debes verificar componentes en torno a este Oscilador. Sería bueno que descartaras también el optocoplador que también suele fallar en estas fuentes.



Ah... No paisano... te me adelantaste.

Un punto: Veo que varios colegas, en diferentes foros inducen a la revisión o cambio del Opto-Acoplador. Habré reparado alrededor de unas 200 fuentes, incluyendo las de PC, tipo alimentador, cargadores y artefactos diversos y JAMÁS he encontrado un Opto defectuoso ni tampoco lo he cambiado para probar. De sos alimentadores debo tener unos 50 que funcionan y unos 10 guardados como repuestos, para futuras reparaciones.


----------



## fabioosorio (May 31, 2022)

Bien, juguemos entonces.

Esta fuente ya es producto de canibalizacion, justamente tengo un TNY que compré una vez que explotó el TNY de la fuente original, como no la pude hacer andar conseguí otro decodificador sin señal y le usé la fuente.

Comenzaré a medir por ahí entonces.

Sí, leí acerca de las altas tensiones.

Gracias.

En su momento salí a comprar es fuente y no había ni parecida, el TNY lo mandé a comprar en Buenos Aires.  De todos modos está la solución del compañero "fuego infernal", va la fuente de 12V que haya a mano y mejor amperaje aporte.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 1, 2022)

Buenas.
Sí, el tubito es una bobina como bien la has dibujado.
Sí no daba nada (0V) en la salida puede que no le gustara quedarse en vacío al fallar el cable y se haya suicidado.
Sí daba algo de tensión puede que los condensadores estén secos.

Curiosa forma de comprobar condensadores descargándolos en el dedo. 🤣


----------



## fabioosorio (Jun 1, 2022)

Emocionante...


----------



## fabioosorio (Sep 10, 2022)

Buenos días señores.

Les consulto, puede andar este decodificador con 500mA o va a pasar hambre? No tengo por ahora una fuente 12V 1A. Es un Coradir CRD 1000. Hace 20 minutos está encendido y todavía no parpadea el display, hace un rato probé otro decodificador igual con otra fuente también de 500mA pero muy China y el display indicaba el canal pero al minuto parpadeaba y por último encendió con las letras "boot" por la mitad, cambié la fuente, pero el daño estaba hecho.


----------



## fabioosorio (Sep 10, 2022)

Bueno, hace 2 horas está andando, por lo visto con 500mA anda, ajustado, pero anda. No le puse a reproducir video todavía, solo TV.


----------



## mcrven (Sep 11, 2022)

Y... ¿Qué tal si mides la corriente que consume y no cuentas?
¿Quién te dijo que anda ajustado?


----------



## fabioosorio (Sep 11, 2022)

Porque ud. dijo que 1A, entiendo que como ideal para que no falte.


----------



## mcrven (Sep 13, 2022)

No es lo que yo diga, lo que importa. El adaptador que traen suele ser de 12V @ 1A. Los fabricantes de aparatos no son quienes fabrican los adaptadores; ellos "COMPRAN" adaptadores fabricados por otras empresas, cuyas características técnicas se ajusten a los requerimientos de energía de sus productos.
Alguno que otro indica el consumo real de su dispositivo en la lista de datos técnicos, la mayoría no lo hace y, en este momento de la historia... menos.
Así que para saber cuanto consume el aparato en cuestión, le queda un solo recurso: insertar un amperímetro en la línea de 12V y anotar cuantos miliamperios sean leídos.

Ahhh... por supuesto... INFORMANOS de los resultados, pues así pueden ser de utilidad para aquellos que poséen decodificadores CORADIR (No es mi caso); y tener el conocimiento que Su alimentador es suficiente o no.


----------

